

Muslim cyber attackers give attacks on banks a name: Operation Ababil - gnarls_manson
http://betabeat.com/2012/09/muslim-cyber-fighters-attack-chase-bank-in-operation-ababil/

======
googoobaby
Is it too much to expect a little more cleverness from our Pizza Hut
tablecloth-on-head brethren? Instead of Operation Yabba-dabba-do (or
whatever), Operation Prophet and Loss?

